
Show HN: Globtrottr.com – travel maps about the journey, not the destination - slybridges
https://globtrottr.com
======
joss82
Well, it looks really nice indeed!

Do you have any plan to make data entry less tedious?

An automatic email importer maybe?

Since I'm an avid traveler for 15 years or so, I have a lot of emails from my
different plane and train bookings.

I would love to get all these travel bookings imported into a map of all my
travels without having to type all of them by hand.

~~~
slybridges
Thanks ! Yes, ultimately I'd like to make it as simple as can be and have the
users just forward their emails and build the map automatically (like TripIt
or Wipolo do)

